# Bartering food?



## Back to Nature (Apr 8, 2013)

So one of my teachers sells fresh, organic eggs for $2.50 a dozen. I was thinking of asking him if he'd barter garden produce for them. Obviously if he agrees, what he accepts will depend on preference, but if it were YOU, would you barter or only take cash? If you would barter, what would you ask for? Thanks!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Apr 8, 2013)

I have eggs and would love to barter for produce....I grow animals like weeds, but I grow weeds better than most veggies  I would be willing to take most garden produce, as long I know how to prepare it. I love tomato, squash (all kinds) , potato, beans (all kinds), carrots, eggplant, cucumbers, I love snap peas, we have lettuce so I don't need that, but could use corn or cabbage.....

What are you thinking of offering? You could always see what he wanted and produce some just for him.


----------



## Back to Nature (Apr 8, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> I have eggs and would love to barter for produce....I grow animals like weeds, but I grow weeds better than most veggies  I would be willing to take most garden produce, as long I know how to prepare it. I love tomato, squash (all kinds) , potato, beans (all kinds), carrots, eggplant, cucumbers, I love snap peas, we have lettuce so I don't need that, but could use corn or cabbage.....
> 
> What are you thinking of offering? You could always see what he wanted and produce some just for him.


True. I haven't started the garden yet (I'm waiting for my food stamps to start coming so I can buy some garden plants/seeds). Then I could make a row or two for him for the bartering.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 8, 2013)

I'd barter in a heartbeat.  I have goat milk, eggs, cheese.  I'd want vegetables and fruit.


----------



## The Grim Raker (Apr 8, 2013)

If the teacher is selling free range organic eggs at $2.50 then a couple of lettuce will be enough to secure a dozen

Certified organic feed is $30 or there abouts so they should be 6 or 7 bucks a doz 

Bartering food is always a win win for both sides we have the meat and our friends have organic veg and our other friends have wine (proper - not homebrew) Our AC guy services all our chillers and freezers for meat. We do meat hampers to others who help us out through the growing and harvesting seasons like our farmer friend up the road with apple and pear seconds by the tonne for our pigs


----------



## Back to Nature (Apr 8, 2013)

The Grim Raker said:
			
		

> If the teacher is selling free range organic eggs at $2.50 then a couple of lettuce will be enough to secure a dozen
> 
> Certified organic feed is $30 or there abouts so they should be 6 or 7 bucks a doz
> 
> Bartering food is always a win win for both sides we have the meat and our friends have organic veg and our other friends have wine (proper - not homebrew) Our AC guy services all our chillers and freezers for meat. We do meat hampers to others who help us out through the growing and harvesting seasons like our farmer friend up the road with apple and pear seconds by the tonne for our pigs


He told me his daughter does them mostly for fun, and they just sell the extra to get a few extra bucks. I'll talk to him about it. lol


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 8, 2013)

Bartering is an awesome way to do buisness! Were I live, our community barters back and forth constiantly!!!  We always have fresh milk, cream, butter, eggs, veggies, fruit, meat, grinding grain, animal feed, and yes, even wine! No money used, and everyone has what they need!!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 9, 2013)

Whoo Hoo for batering!    If you can barter, with your excess produce,  your time, etc you will win.  Chances are good that you will end up with more healthy, local food or hand made items that you normally would not want to spend the money on.  In my opinion, in my area $2.50 for eggs is super cheap.  So I would treat him right in regards to what you give back.  Nice score!


----------



## Back to Nature (Apr 10, 2013)

He said no to bartering cause he has a garden. lol Well, they are still super cheap so I can't complain.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 11, 2013)

That's too bad.  But don't give up on your idea!  You may run across people that are bakers and make great healthy bread, or soap makers, or whatever.  Think about the things that you use or would like to have and seek out the people that make them.  Ask them if they would like to barter.


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't forget that IRS conciders the value of your food items that one barters is considered a sale, which counts as your income and is taxable.


----------



## CritterZone (Apr 13, 2013)

We love bartering.  We grow a lot of produce to sell at Farmers Market, and we have a fruit orchard and grow berries and grapes.  We also raise meat sheep and eggs.  We have bartered fresh produce at a couple local restaurants for meals.  A general contractor helped us frame and plumb our new house for a lamb.  A neighbor traded us eggs for home made bread.  We also donate a lot of stuff to the local nursing home, and every year we give away pumpkins to anyone who will take them and take a truckload to the grade school for the kindergarten class.


----------



## Back to Nature (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't intend to tell the IRS about it. I might sell some as a taxable business, but most likely I'll sell most of it to locals, friends, and families under the table. I grew the stuff; they shouldn't be butting in.


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 15, 2013)

Since many running for office or already in government will promise to give anyone anything that they want, then let YOU pay for it.  No need to tell the IRS that one is bartering. They do Butt in and they will.    Govertment hires a whole bunch of people that are assigned to sniff out operations such as bartering ( it may take a while, but they will find it )and part you with your hardearned money plus penalties.


----------



## Back to Nature (Apr 15, 2013)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Since many running for office or already in government will promise to give anyone anything that they want, then let YOU pay for it.  No need to tell the IRS that one is bartering. They do Butt in and they will.    Govertment hires a whole bunch of people that are assigned to sniff out operations such as bartering ( it may take a while, but they will find it )and part you with your hardearned money plus penalties.


You could be in the IRS for all I know.  If I barter with friends and family only, technically it could be a gift. I gifted them some produce, and they felt very grateful and gifted me with some eggs.


----------



## elevan (Apr 15, 2013)

I've traded my eggs for handmade soap before.  And jellies and guinea fowl for chiropractic care.  Love to barter.  It makes you think outside the box.


----------



## Back to Nature (Apr 15, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> I've traded my eggs for handmade soap before.  And jellies and guinea fowl for chiropractic care.  Love to barter.  It makes you think outside the box.


I think bartering would be a fun way to make friends too. Like, if one person has space for a garden but no animals, and another person dedicated all their space to pasture, then they could trade meat for produce and call it good.


----------



## TeamChaos (Apr 15, 2013)

I've had a wonderful time bartering! It's easier to me to ask someone what they have to offer that they feel is equal value to what I've got to trade- we've gotten all sorts of great stuff that I would have never thought to ask for! I have a hard time setting a dollar amount on things any way- if someone doesn't have stuff to trade, I ask what they think is fair value for what they'd like... in my experience, people are quite generous in their estimates.


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 17, 2013)

A word to the wise ...  Did anyone here that barters receive and/ or issue a IRS  1099 form for the bartered items ?   If not, that practice is illegal.  IRS has computers       that track one's houshold/ farm / business  income and living expenses  ratios for their similar operation and picks up any anomalies (such as bartering) which is then red flagged and is subject to auditing.  One can and will be audited for quite a few consecutive years, so keep good records.  For those that think that they can continue , there is an IRS branch called Revenue agents.   They pack heat and can and will seize anything of value   to cover back taxes, interest,  and penalties.


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 19, 2013)

Here are some of the IRS codes regarding bartering                                                                                                                         IRS- Pub, IRS  Publication 17:Your Federal Income Tax [ 2011]                                                                                                                      Bartering :                                                                                                                                                                                                 Bartering is an exchange of property or services.  You must include in your income, at the time received, the fair market value of property or services you receive in bartering.                                                                                             IRS-PUB, IRS Publication 225:  Farmer's Tax Guide [2011]        Barter income.  If   you are paid for work in farm products, other property , or services, you must report as income the fair maret value of what you receive.           Link Rev. Rul. 80-52  1980-1 CB100.                                                                                                                The value of services exchanged by a memer of a barter club is includible in each member's gross income for the taxable year in which received.  Also, these exchanges are reportable by the barter club persuant to    Link section 6045 if the Code and the applicable regulations.   If two individual are members of a barter club and each agrees to exchange services, the value of the services received by each must be included in gross income.  Barter club must report exchanges on Form 1099- B in accordance with the rules under Link Code Sec 6045, [Link FED 35,920,  Link FED 35,939.022,  Link FILES BUS : 9,260, Link PTE # 3,085  .  Trade or credit units used by a barter club to account for transactions are also included in gross income when credited to the taxpayer's acount [ Link FED  5508.028,  Link FED  5508.15,  Link INDIV : 6,378,  Link PTE # 3,085 .


----------



## Back to Nature (Apr 20, 2013)

The IRS needs to butt out.

I haven't bartered yet, so if any of you posters are with the IRS, you're gonna be pretty bored checking me out.


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 20, 2013)

When some of us elect and reelect a tax and spend president and congress ,  all of us have to now pay for their mentality of "we will give you anything that you whant, then we let YOU  pay for it".   The IRS only is the enforcer of the laws, rules, and regulations pased by these polititions.


----------



## Back to Nature (Apr 20, 2013)

I will pay the tax when it is due. But I still think our government needs to back off just a little.


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree with you ...   some of us vote for these so called do gooders,  we expect to wake up and smell the roses, however,  the result is we get the odor de pepe la peu' .


----------

